
Network Tomography - panosv
https://netbeez.net/2014/07/08/network-tomography/
======
panosv
Hi everyone, I am the author of the post. Network tomography is a very
intriguing idea and very promising. However, it hasn't taken off outside the
academic/research realm.

I am wondering what networking folks think about it.

